# The Odyssey Commences (Seriously, what's my type?)



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Greetings! 
I was introduced to MBTI after taking a test from the HumanMetrics website where my result was INTP, although after browsing through several threads on this forum I realize that the aforementioned test is unreliable and inaccurate. Naturally, curiosity got the best of me and now I'm here, embarking on an online odyssey to discover my identity. 

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Male, almost 18. 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

Can't post the picture, but it's yet another crowd-of-busy-random-people-moving-and-flickering-because-life kind of picture.
These kind of pictures always intrigue me. They remind me of how insignificant the average individual is and how mundane reality is. Indeed, I've often experienced epiphanies where the tedium of reality would suddenly dawn on me and I would seek the imaginary or virtual (implying the internet) for entertainment. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Depends on what I was doing when the car broke down. Was I listening to music? Was I staring at the world outside? Was I introspecting? Was I talking to my friends? Was I sleeping? Was I thinking about the concert in anticipation? My initial thoughts would vary. For example, if I was listening to music, I wouldn't be perturbed. If I was thinking about the concert, I would definitely be annoyed. If I was talking to my friends and the discussion was interesting, I wouldn't mind at all. 
At some point, I'll begin to do some quick calculations in my head, taking into account the time on the watch, the time remaining for the concert to begin, the assumed time it would take for the car to repair, the assumed speed of the car and the distance to the concert and find out if I would be able to arrive at the concert in time. Of course, there's also the possibility that I might just continue talking to my friends or listening to music in which case, I might even welcome the pause, particularly if I was reluctantly going to the concert, which is another scenario to consider because then I might actually rejoice at the break down of the car. There are so many variables and contingencies here.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

This again depends on multiple scenarios, particularly my mood and the atmosphere of the party. Do I even know the driver that well? My actions are not predetermined and static, so I frankly don't know. I'm actually quite changeable. I've been known to switch sides during debates and arguments faster than Miley Cyrus flicks her tongue. I read an article, process the information and maybe agree with the author if only for the sake of getting useful information, read the following comments and then agree with the contradictory arguments to the article if it sounds logical. What's next, I suddenly become exceptionally aware of the article's flaws and inconsistencies that were not visible in my initial perusal. Both the article and the comment seem right in their own way. And yet, there is a contradiction. Why did my mind change so swiftly and significantly? I don't even understand what my stance on the matter is. Small wonder I'm so indecisive. I find it hard to take sides.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

My inward reaction would be variable, giving a specific answer would only promote inaccuracy. I would question him, of course. I would ask him to explain his claim. Or, I might remain silent, lost in my thoughts, perhaps absorbing my experience at the concert. Which reminds me, have I already attended the party? I suppose I have, since I'm going back with the driver, and I don't consider myself assertive enough to have convinced him and a few more individuals to accompany me, especially if the driver wanted to attend the party. But then again, maybe I used the Geass on him. Alright, I'm digressing.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I don't know. Ideally, I would contemplate and research.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Hmmmm. Wit, humor and curiosity, I guess? Those aren't values, strictly speaking.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I think pretty much everything about my personality distinguishes me from everyone else. I'm an eccentric. 
I wish I wasn't socially anxious/awkward. I also wish I wasn't such a horribly incorrigible procrastinator.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I treat them with importance. They're obviously significant. And what's more, they often turn out to be right. The classic multiple-choice example can be employed here to demonstrate my point. They can be triggered randomly. My educated guesses are freakishly accurate. But because of my indecisive nature, I end up not optimizing them.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Will it be weird to say, thinking? Also include browsing the internet, speculating, reading a book, watching a movie, talking to friends about mutual interests.
Socializing when I'm forced to do so, taking orders and commands, hands-on work (I feel really incompetent and clumsy, daresay even ponderous).

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I'm compelled to repress my inner thought process because I find it quite difficult to verbalize whatever crazy stuff goes in my mind. Besides, it's a waste of time. The conclusion's here. You can ask about the process later.
I repress much when it comes to outward behavior because of my social anxiety. Often, especially in social circumstances, I get the weird feeling that the whole world is watching me and as a result, I become hypersensitive, embarrassed to make even a single wrong move.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Well?

I'm adding a poll...

I made a mistake in the poll. The last option is 'ESTP' instead of 'ESTJ'.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Seriously, is there something wrong with my questionnaire? At least consider the poll!


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm gonna go with INTP. I'm pretty certain of it. :~)


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

nymphette said:


> I'm gonna go with INTP. I'm pretty certain of it. :~)


Finally, a reply! Can you elaborate why you think I'm an INTP? I'm just curious, both about my personality and this theory. I also want to understand what these cognitive functions stand for. I did relate to one of the functions which stands for nostalgia, I think. While I'm terrible at recollection of specific memories (which explains why I had problems recalling my achievements), I have a great long-term memory and I'm quite nostalgic.
Like if I recall a past experience, I'll do some retrospection and research until I arrive at the exact date or at least an estimate of its occurrence. It's like I'm mentally recalling fragments from a lost diary extant solely in my imagination or the other way round, where I'm mentally creating an imaginary diary or chronicle of my life.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

Emperor Enigma said:


> Finally, a reply! Can you elaborate why you think I'm an INTP? I'm just curious, both about my personality and this theory. I also want to understand what these cognitive functions stand for. I did relate to one of the functions which stands for nostalgia, I think. While I'm terrible at recollection of specific memories (which explains why I had problems recalling my achievements), I have a great long-term memory and I'm quite nostalgic.


Introverted because it seems that alone time gives you energy, whereas socializing takes it away.
iNtuitive because you place importance on and trust your hunches, and because you talked of epiphanies, something that happens more often with intuits (pulling an answer from thin air).
Thinking because your reaction to being challenged is to contemplate and research, rather than respond with an emotionally charged argument.
Perceiving because you appear to be a rather "go with the flow" type of person, and you said your actions aren't predetermined - you're changeable.

You also remind me of an INTP friend of mine :tongue:

I'm still learning to apply cognitive functions to actual people, but INTPs are Ti dominant. You said that your response to a friend wanting to go to a party would depend on your mood and the atmosphere, implying that your reactions to things depend upon whether or not you they jive with your idea of how they should be, which is an introverted feeling (Fi) and introverted thinking (Ti) type thing, and you're definitely a thinker rather than a feeler.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

nymphette said:


> Introverted because it seems that alone time gives you energy, whereas socializing takes it away.
> iNtuitive because you place importance on and trust your hunches, and because you talked of epiphanies, something that happens more often with intuits (pulling an answer from thin air).
> Thinking because your reaction to being challenged is to contemplate and research, rather than respond with an emotionally charged argument.
> Perceiving because you appear to be a rather "go with the flow" type of person, and you said your actions aren't predetermined - you're changeable.
> ...


Hmmm. That also explains why I related to the description of the aforementioned cognitive function, which turns out to be Si. What is the role of the tertiary function?

By the way, since we've apparently got Ti and Si covered, what is the role of Ne, which is presumably my second function?


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

hmm I see Ne
maybe ENTP, I can so relate to you answer for question 9 and I'm ENFP
remember ENFPs and ENTPs are the introverted extroverts
one question by socializing do you mean like working as a waiter or taking orders?
honestly that would drain me
INTP is always another possibility


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

AddictiveMuse said:


> hmm I see Ne
> maybe ENTP, I can so relate to you answer for question 9 and I'm ENFP
> remember ENFPs and ENTPs are the introverted introverts
> one question by socializing do you mean like working as a waiter or taking orders?
> ...



Not at all. That would drive me to the ground. Taking orders and talking to people you don't know and will possibly never meet after they leave the restaurant? Hell no. 
I was talking about being forced to attend parties where I don't know or like anyone, except for the person who invited me. Social gatherings are mediocre, anyway. All you do is dance, eat (which I don't mind) and talk without saying anything, if you know what I mean.
Socializing as in spending quality time with your friends or making interesting acquaintances? I like it.
Unfortunately, socializing in my world has become associated with something that is perfectly demonstrated in the music video for the Selfie song.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

Emperor Enigma said:


> Hmmm. That also explains why I related to the description of the aforementioned cognitive function, which turns out to be Si. What is the role of the tertiary function?
> 
> By the way, since we've apparently got Ti and Si covered, what is the role of Ne, which is presumably my second function?


The third and fourth functions, you tend to grow into as you get older. With growth, you begin to realize the importance of their usage and balance yourself out with them. Of course, someone who has matured quickly will reach these states of balance at a younger age than someone who's more childlike.

Ne is making connections between people and things without having it laid out in front of you. For example, an Ne user finds it easier than most to understand people's motives. They see relationships between different ideas easily and might be good at improvising, allowing one idea to suggest the next.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Emperor Enigma said:


> Not at all. That would drive me to the ground. Taking orders and talking to people you don't know and will possibly never meet after they leave the restaurant? Hell no.
> I was talking about being forced to attend parties where I don't know or like anyone, except for the person who invited me. Social gatherings are mediocre, anyway. All you do is dance, eat (which I don't mind) and talk without saying anything, if you know what I mean.
> Socializing as in spending quality time with your friends or making interesting acquaintances? I like it.
> Unfortunately, socializing in my world has become associated with something that is perfectly demonstrated in the music video for the Selfie song.


ahh I see, well my guess is INTP
as for your selfie song comment
I haven't seen it and nor do I want to
the last thing I want to do is listen to a song called selfie
I was hoping the trend would have died with 2013


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

AddictiveMuse said:


> ahh I see, well my guess is INTP
> as for your selfie song comment
> I haven't seen it and nor do I want to
> the last thing I want to do is listen to a song called selfie
> I was hoping the trend would have died with 2013


What are the primary differences between ENTP and INTP?

By the way, where exactly do you see Ne? I'm still a complete novice to cognitive functions, so I'm interested to know how Ne manifests in me. 

Sorry, I have a bad habit of profusely editing my posts.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Emperor Enigma said:


> What are the primary differences between ENTP and INTP?
> 
> By the way, where exactly do you see Ne? I'm still a complete novice to cognitive functions, so I'm interested to know how Ne manifests in me.
> 
> Sorry, I have a bad habit of profusely editing my posts.


Ne = possibility, Ne dom thinking is so scattered and filled with unfinished thoughts and question, you seemed to show high Ne
the difference between ENTP and INTP is the order of cognitive function which basically change the type as a whole

the cognitive function order of the two types go like this: 

The INTP 

-Ti (introverted thinking)
-Ne(extroverted iNtuition) 
-Si (introverted sensing)
-Fe (extroverted feeling)


The ENTP

-Ne(extroverted iNtuition)
-Ti (introverted thinking)
-Fe (extroverted feeling)
-Si (introverted sensing)​


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> hmm I see Ne
> maybe ENTP, I can so relate to you answer for question 9 and I'm ENFP
> remember ENFPs and ENTPs are the introverted introverts
> one question by socializing do you mean like working as a waiter or taking orders?
> ...


But I thought ENXPs were extroverts.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

theft23 said:


> But I thought ENXPs were extroverts.


haha little mistake there
looks like my brain isn't functioning properly
I shall fix it now 
thank you for that


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

AddictiveMuse said:


> haha little mistake there
> looks like my brain isn't functioning properly
> I shall fix it now
> thank you for that


Anytime XD


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm still somewhat confused. I do relate to ENTP quite well, but according to the cognition stack Si is their inferior function and I also relate quite well to Si, or to be precise; retrospection, reminiscing and nostalgia, or is that something entirely different? 

@arkigos I was perfunctorily browsing through other threads similar to this one and you seem to be quite knowledgeable and helpful in the province of typology. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Emperor Enigma said:


> I'm still somewhat confused. I do relate to ENTP quite well, but according to the cognition stack Si is their inferior function and I also relate quite well to Si, or to be precise; retrospection, reminiscing and nostalgia, or is that something entirely different?
> 
> @_arkigos_ I was perfunctorily browsing through other threads similar to this one and you seem to be quite knowledgeable and helpful in the province of typology. What are your thoughts?


Given the use of perfunctorily in the sentence summoning me, I am inclined to acquiesce. 

Actually, I'd already read your post and was poised to respond when I was, inconveniently, set upon by wolves. By that I mean a social obligation.

You are an INTP. I am actually a little surprised it's even a question. Perhaps an over-active Ne or something, not yet content to cut off the process of induction on this one. 

I'd be more verbose here with my reasons, but I am lazy and you'll work it out. Er, you are definitely a Ti, I'd say dominant. #10 and others show your mechanism of valuation is tied to the object (Fe) and very neurotic. Socionics would call you an LII-Ne, which means INTj-Ne, which means INTP-Ne. Aka, you have a 'well-developed' or at least oft-engaged Ne which will cause you to come across as a pseudo-ENTP when you are really in your element. I am the same. You are highly logical, but 'meta' and tangent a lot into 'meta' things. 

There is a conversation to be had about Si. There was a recent post somewhere by someone that described it so well. Maybe I can find it. Don't hold your breath, though.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

arkigos said:


> Given the use of perfunctorily in the sentence summoning me, I am inclined to acquiesce.
> 
> Actually, I'd already read your post and was poised to respond when I was, inconveniently, set upon by wolves. By that I mean a social obligation.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. It can both be annoying and rewarding. Thus why I dislike making decisions. Self-doubt has become an incorrigible element of my character.

I have been excessively researching about MBTI (procrastinating or wasting time in the eyes of my dear house-mates) and cognitive functions for the past couple of days and I think I have reached the platform where the basic theory has become perspicuous to me. Although, I'm just a tad curious. What about my posts was conspicuously indicative of Ne? I find Ne an intriguing function and I would love to know how it's associated with my personality in writing or thought process.

What does 'meta' refer to in this context?

Even though it's unnecessary seeing as I have already thanked your post (which I really see more as a mechanism for polite consideration or agreement, with mild gratefulness being presented occasionally), thank you for your assistance!


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Emperor Enigma said:


> Absolutely. It can both be annoying and rewarding. Thus why I dislike making decisions. Self-doubt has become an incorrigible element of my character.
> 
> I have been excessively researching about MBTI (procrastinating or wasting time in the eyes of my dear house-mates) and cognitive functions for the past couple of days and I think I have reached the platform where the basic theory has become perspicuous to me. Although, I'm just a tad curious. What about my posts was conspicuously indicative of Ne? I find Ne an intriguing function and I would love to know how it's associated with my personality in writing or thought process.
> 
> ...


Well, if you ask me you should forget MBTI or any of that stuff, especially the hueristics-based descriptions. They are awful, especially when applied to Sensor types. Bias and the diminishment of Other abounds. 

Ne is the objective perception of concepts and archetypes. Everyone on the planet possesses this perception, though half approach it subjectively (Ni).

EDIT: Oh, right, 'meta'. Well, it means what it is supposed to mean, I suppose. Looking at things from a broader scope? Breaking things apart to get at their essence, and how they tie into a greater whole. I was being vague anyway. Kinda purposefully.


----------

